# Tradewinds Guadeloupe LUXURY Catamaran Dec 31 - Jan 7



## Sandy VDH

I have a full catamaran booked for Dec 31 to Jan 7, sailing Guadeloupe.  I have 3 cabins that cancelled last minute.  The cabin fee is $700.

This is one of the Luxury level, 59' catamarans. 
see this link for info http://www.trade-winds.com/luxury-class
These are the new yachts, that you usually don't get as an inbound RCI exchange.

There is an All Inclusive fee that is still required to be paid to Tradewinds directly.  This fee is 1000 euros per person. As I am a member, this AI fee includes all meals and alcohol, except for 2 dinners, it also includes scuba diving for NO ADDITIONAL COST, including all equipment.  For certified divers only. This fee is an additional fee and is NOT included in the cabin fee.

You still have to fly to PTP airport Guadeloupe.  This is also NOT include in the cabin fee.

PM me if you have an interest or want more information.


----------



## SciTchr

The is is a steal of a deal! We are Tradewinds Experience owners. I have sent friends on TW for the referral fee, which is $3800 for two on a luxury boat. If you trade with RCI you are usually placed on a lower category of boat which is not nearly as nice as the Luxury boat. If you are free on these dates, take this deal.



Sandy VDH said:


> I have a full catamaran booked for Dec 31 to Jan 7, sailing Guadeloupe.  I have 3 cabins that cancelled last minute.  The cabin fee is $700.
> 
> This is one of the Luxury level, 59' catamarans.
> see this link for info http://www.trade-winds.com/luxury-class
> These are the new yachts, that you usually don't get as an inbound RCI exchange.
> 
> There is an All Inclusive fee that is still required to be paid to Tradewinds directly.  This fee is 1000 euros per person. As I am a member, this AI fee includes all meals and alcohol, except for 2 dinners, it also includes scuba diving for NO ADDITIONAL COST, including all equipment.  For certified divers only. This fee is an additional fee and is NOT included in the cabin fee.
> 
> You still have to fly to PTP airport Guadeloupe.  This is also NOT include in the cabin fee.
> 
> PM me if you have an interest or want more information.


----------



## Sandy VDH

SciTchr it is a great vacation opportunity, however some TUGgers are opposed to paying an All Inclusive fee. 

I personally love Tradewinds, and think it is worth it, especially if you are a scuba diver.  

I love it so much that this trip will actually be my 25 sail with them, and my 5th whole boat booking.  First one with cancellations however.


----------



## SciTchr

Sandy, We went on an RCI exchange and then bought into TWE. It is a wonderful opportunity. We have only been to BVI's and Belize. We are going to St Martin soon and have Antiqua booked for the next year. I dive and my husband does not, so this is an easy way for me to dive. People should not look at it as an AI fee. If you booked a crewed catamaran, you would pay so much more for the boat, the food and the crew. 1000 euros is $1067 so with the AI fee for two and your $700 per cabin, the buyer is only paying $2835 for a week on a crewed boat with food and drinks. That is such a bargain. If we were not set with our St Martin trip, I would take a cabin from you!! You must have a zillion points. That is a lot of sailing!! Good luck. 

PS Sandy, are you aware of the Facebook page for Tradewinds? You have to apply to become a member, but it just takes about a day. People advertise extra weeks there for sale. Your audience would be people who know the value of a Tradewinds trip. 



Sandy VDH said:


> SciTchr it is a great vacation opportunity, however some TUGgers are opposed to paying an All Inclusive fee.
> 
> I personally love Tradewinds, and think it is worth it, especially if you are a scuba diver.
> 
> I love it so much that this trip will actually be my 25 sail with them, and my 5th whole boat booking.  First one with cancellations however.


----------



## Sandy VDH

SciTchr said:


> PS Sandy, are you aware of the Facebook page for Tradewinds? You have to apply to become a member, but it just takes about a day. People advertise extra weeks there for sale. Your audience would be people who know the value of a Tradewinds trip.



I am aware and I did post.


----------



## SciTchr

Great. Love that site! Good luck, Sandy.



Sandy VDH said:


> I am aware and I did post.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I hope someone gets to use it, otherwise it will just got to waste.


----------



## Karenann

*Solo traveler?*

Can someone traveling alone come come this trip?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Karenann said:


> Can someone traveling alone come come this trip?



Yes, I am travelling alone too.  I have a couple that are friends of mine that are travelling as well.

All meals are done family style.  all meals and alcohol on board are included in the all inclusive, except 2 dinners we have ashore are not included.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Karenann said:


> *Solo traveler?*
> 
> Can someone traveling alone come come this trip?




I have traveled alone about 60% of my trips.  Besides this way you have more storage in your cabins, as you don't have to share.


----------



## youknowthenight

This seems pretty neat. How many cabins are on the boat total? And does it stop in different ports? Would be interested in seeing the itinerary.


----------



## Sandy VDH

youknowthenight said:


> This seems pretty neat. How many cabins are on the boat total? And does it stop in different ports? Would be interested in seeing the itinerary.



5 guest cabins plus 1 crew cabin.  12 People max. but we have 2 solo travellers, and empty cabins at this point so it will be less than that.

Here is a sample itinerary.....  http://www.trade-winds.com/destination/guadeloupe/further-information

If the access to the reviews ever get back online, you can read many of the tradewinds base reviews.


----------



## Dunk

If I am not mistaken a solo traveler only pays one AI fee unlike a lot of resorts which charge for a minimum of two people per room.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Dunk said:


> If I am not mistaken a solo traveler only pays one AI fee unlike a lot of resorts which charge for a minimum of two people per room.



That is correct.  you only pay the AI for the actual number of people in the cabin.  You are NOT required to pay for 2 AI fees.  Additional Bonus, you only have to pay for one airfare too. 

If anyone is considering and is put off by airfare, look at Norwegian Airways.  They fly from BWI and FLL on Saturdays.  I just priced a FLL to PTP fare for $409 return, all taxes.  Which for the Caribbean from the US is a good fare.


----------



## Karenann

Dunk said:


> If I am not mistaken a solo traveler only pays one AI fee unlike a lot of resorts which charge for a minimum of two people per room.


----------



## Karenann

I am interested in participating the trip.  Can you send me more information?  Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

Karenann said:


> I am interested in participating the trip.  Can you send me more information?  Thanks



I started a conversation with you.  Look in the top right for INBOX.


----------



## Sandy VDH

The cabin fee REDUCED to $500.


----------



## happymum

This is one of my dream trips. Wish that I didn't have a previous committment.


----------



## Sandy VDH

SkyBlueWaters you sent me a PM ( now Conversation in the INBOX), but you next answered me back.  

Can you reply to your conversation.  Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Unit still available, cabin fee reduced to $400.  All other fees apply.  FREE SCUBA including gear, for certified divers. (3 dives at least.)


----------



## Sandy VDH

Winner Winner chicken Dinner.  Finally had someone take the deal.


----------



## Dunk

Hi Sandy, do you still have empty cabins or are all three taken now?
Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

No we are full now.  We have two people traveling solo.  Each are taking a cabin instead of sharing.  The other 2 cabins are a family traveling.


----------



## Dunk

Congrats!!


----------



## SciTchr

Great deal for the taker!!!


----------

